
Meet ORWL. The first open source, physically secure computer - areski
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/29/meet-orwl-the-first-open-source-physically-secure-computer/
======
SCdF
> If someone has physical access to your computer with secure documents
> present, it’s game over!

FDE? Or am I being dumb / naive?

